# bosch jig saw



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

So a couple of days ago I got a great lowes coupon and have been wanting a better jig saw for about a year because when I first started I got a 20$ bleak and darker jig saw which I have never been happy with lots of side to side movement of the blade and it is so tough to be able to follow a line so I got a bosch js260 6 amp ig saw for 80. What a difference I have done a lot of test cuts and up until now I never knew how good jig saws could be. I did around 20 cuts with it and would highly recommend it.it can do tight curves with ease and is easy to follow the line with this saw.the tooles blade change works great and you don't have to touch the hot blade when you take it out. The six amp motor provides plenty of power. The variable speed selector on the trigger is great and I have no complaints at all about this saw.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Agreed, Bosch is one great saw.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good things about this saw. Glad to hear that you finally have one that you are happy with. Congrats on the purchase man.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

How'd ya get the great cupon? is it better than the 10% movers one?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bosch makes one of the best jig saws IMO. I still use the first 1587 I bought when they first came out.












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Can't comment on, new Bosch.

Older Bosch, is the monster, replace the brushes, and they keep on kikin! :smile:


----------



## recordscabinets (Sep 27, 2011)

Hands down, the Bosch is the best. I've burned through several others including Dewalt, Porter Cable and Skil...nothing holds up like the Bosch.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Can't comment on, new Bosch.
> 
> Older Bosch, is the monster, replace the brushes, and they keep on kikin! :smile:



Same here. Bought a used old barrel grip for $35 and love it. The barrel grip, gives me a lot more control. I guess the toolless blade change would be nice, as on the new ones, but, I can deal with it.
If I have a longer board that needs to be cut down, I rough cut with the Bosch, so I can get it to the ras, in my crowded shop.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

never had a better jigsaw in my hands than the boch barrel grip. almost knows where to cut by itself. beautiful tool.


----------



## SDPPM (Jul 16, 2011)

When you use a Boush Jig saw you will never look at the jigsaw as a third or 4 choice. The blades they make today are in credible and you can make very precise cuts, etc. I cant say enough good about the Boush Jig Saw.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

when i started working construction 40 years ago all the pro contractors used bosch jigsaws and it was that way for quite a few years. wasn't anything close to it for quality and durability.


----------

